# Wind Ensemble work



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, this is my last posting for the year here at Today's Composers. As promised at the start of the year, all posting are of real players/real performances; no midi mockups.

This new work was performed twice by a community band earlier this year and then recently twice by a university band. I attended the final rehearsal (offering suggestions along the way) and performance of their second which was outstanding. But there's been no recording available so far of that second one and I suspect there will never be one, so here's their first which is good, but.......

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v0s2zb2trg04ij8/Wind Ensemble work.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

Is this work will be continued or it is a finished composition?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

It's a single movement. So it's complete.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

It is an enjoyable piece. For me it attains some of the attractive features of certain film score music, with more extensive development. It felt like maybe it needed a surprise (a contrasting section of increased or decreased intensity). But maybe I'm wrong, and/or perhaps you have something already in mind in terms of an additional movement.


----------

